# Great Salt Lake RC



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a triple, 2 retired.

Long right hand bird up the middle at 300 yds, reitired.

Middle bird half way up a ridge at 11 o'clock thrown right to left.

Short wipe out flyer shot left at 9 o'clock.

3 out of first 6 dogs handled.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual was a double and a blind.

Callbacks to the 3rd:

1,5,9,11,12,14,15,19,20,21,22,24,25


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open:

About 1/2 dogs have run. I would say 1/4 of the dogs have picked up, 1/4 of the dogs have handled, 1/4 of the dogs have had significant hunts of varying degrees, and 1/4 of the dogs doing it good, with a few excellent jobs.

Mikddle bird on ridge is 345yds, and right hand bird is 245yds.


----------



## bfosmark (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the updates! keep them coming


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Callbacks to Open 2nd as reported by Junfan:
5,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,20,22,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,
36,39,41,42,45,47,51,56,57,58,59,60,64,66,67 = 37 dogs, #22 starts

Nothing official on Qual.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone have news/updates at any level?


Thanks, 

Kory


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I guess Junefan gave up on keeping us informed.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey, Mike. It was nice to meet you last weekend. My female came into heat on Wednesday, so no Q for us and we're home this weekend. I'd love any updates though.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, both events were up high where there was no service.

The open ran a double blind (land/water). Poison bird was shot then land blind first then a monster water blind.

Open callbacks to the 4th: 9,10,11,14,15,17,19,26,27,29,30,31,32,36,45,47,51,57,58,59


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open 4th series is a quad, triple retired with a wipeout bird. They were running when I left but I don't think they will finish tonight.

Amateur callbacks to the second:

1,4,5,10,11,12!13,14,16,17,20,22,23,28,30,32,33,34,36,38,39,41


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the third:

2,5,11,12,13,14,16,23,28,30,32,34,36,39


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

And I almost forgot, Mike Cicero won the qual with #24 Slater. I believe he told me Kris Hunt got 2nd and 4th but don't know the dogs.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I am out of both stakes and have made it down to beautiful Park City and therfore won't have anymore updates. Good luck to all who are still playin'


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

junfan68 said:


> I am out of both stakes and have made it down to beautiful Park City and therfore won't have anymore updates. Good luck to all who are still playin'


Thank you for the updates!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Thank you for the updates!


Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

junfan68 said:


> I am out of both stakes and have made it down to beautiful Park City and therfore won't have anymore updates. Good luck to all who are still playin'


Sorry you're out but thanks for the updates!


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

any word? ........................?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Open - 1st ..Shorty Handler Bill Totten
2nd...Rudy Handler Eric Fangsrud
3nd ...? Dan Hurst
4th .. Dutch Handler Eric Fangsrud

Not sure on jams and this is unofficial...due to cell service


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

What's happening in the Derby?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Derby is now getting started...


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the updates, they are always appreciated. 

Tatyana...Thats too bad your female went into heat, sounds like she is coming along nicely.

Congrats to all.

Thanks again, 

Kory


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations to Eric Fangsrud on his 2nd with Rudy and his 4th with Dutch. Dave Cheatham & Gerry/Donna Vanderzanden must be mighty proud. Job well done!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Michael just called and he and Al Wilson split the placements in the Amateur. Reagan won, Al second, Brook third, and Al got fourth. Not sure which of Al's dogs. Way to go boys!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

And way to go girls! Congratulations Lynn.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric,Dave and Jerry.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratultions Michael and Lynn

Congratulations to Al.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

qual results? any jams?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lynn Moore said:


> Michael just called and he and Al Wilson split the placements in the Amateur. Reagan won, Al second, Brook third, and Al got fourth. Not sure which of Al's dogs. Way to go boys!!!


Congrats Lynn and Michael


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Open: RJ 47, Jams - 9,15,19,26,30,31,51,58,59

Al Wilson's Am 2nd was with Pearl, 4th with Twister

Qual 3rd was #22 Ivy handled by Linda Harger. RJ #25 Nate handled by Tom Cox. Sorry don't know the jams other than #5

This was my first trip to the Uintas. What a beautiful place!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Eric Fangsrud Dave Cheatham & Gerry/Donna Vanderzanden and Al Wilson.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Here are the official Qual and Am Results (since I judge both)

*Qual:*
1st: Mike Cicero & Slater
2nd: Kris Hunt & Jag
3rd: Linda Harger & Ivy
4th: Kris Hunt & Dunkin
RJ: Tom Cox & Nate
Jams: Bill Schrader & Lil Bit, Linda Harger & Comet, Kris Hunt & Reggie

*AM:*
1st: Michael Moore & Regan
2nd: Al Wilson & Pearl
3rd: Michael Moore & Brook
4th: Al Wilson & Twister
RJ Tom Vaughn & Gretzky
Jams: Lorna Kolstad & Magic, Sherwin Scott & Guide, Steve Bechtel & Shorty, Roger Byrd and Rooster B

We finished up the AM by noon and left as the Derby was in it's 1st & 2nd series, so I have no news on Derby.

GSLRC put on a great field trial for everyone and thank to all you helped work the trial! Especially Joe Taylor, Alan Madsen and Jim Peterson!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

CONGRATS Kris Hunt Al Wilson and Lorna Kolstad


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Results for Great Salt Lake trial are not up on Entry Express yet.

What happened in the Derby?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to all who helped put this trial on so we could all come play. You did an outstanding job and we appreciate it.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats Kris!

Sounds like you had a nice weekend!


----------

